# Lado Deluxe



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I picked up this lost soul today
I cound not help myself from just ripping it apart for an immediate first-aid cleanup.
Not sure what the plan will be for the finish but it's had the same fate as some of the Bolt Swans. 
Purple is not really my thing but in turn I don't have any purple guitars so we'll see. Either way...my first Lado nonetheless.

Anyways, amazingly thin neck and some of you will recognize the Schaller hardware and pickups. They were screamers and this one will likely not disapoint


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ahhhh Lado: in its heyday, the Charvel/Jackson of the North!

Congrats, looks nice!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Here she is all cleaned up and ready to rock.
As I remebered them, they really sound like nothing else...an amazing harmonic tone that is full of colourful resonance and sustain.

The necks are very very thin and fast.

The purple is a flipflop that goes from plum crazy purple to lazer blue...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats on the Lado! This one looks like a beauty - and leave the finish alone it's great the way it is.

Also be sure to post your pics in the Lado thread

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=13242.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Ahhhh Lado: in its heyday, the Charvel/Jackson of the North!
> 
> Congrats, looks nice!


Specialy since Lado, aka Guitabec was making the body and necks for CHarvel Jackson in the early 80's...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

al3d said:


> Specialy since Lado, aka Guitabec was making the body and necks for CHarvel Jackson in the early 80's...


I think you have Lado confused with LASIDO...
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

*Nothing is more beautiful to play than a Lado guitar, I've owned mine for 25 years now and I can't find anything to complain about


Beautiful work of art*


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

xbolt said:


> I think you have Lado confused with LASIDO...
> :food-smiley-004:


Oups..LOL..a Pound shop localy as a Signature series..nice looking guitar, but he's asking 1500$ for it..LOL.


----------

